# Using Canon Charger outside of America



## StreetShark (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I'm going to Germany next year and I need to start preparing now. On the back of my Canon CB-2LW Charger it says: "[CAUTION] -See instruction manual for use countries other than U.S.A" But I checked My Canon 350D Manual and found nothing on the topic and I don't have the manual for the charger (if there was one) anymore. Can some one tell me if I  need a plug converter or a voltage converter? Or could some one direct me to somewhere to purchase a charger designed for use in Germany?

Thanks


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 9, 2008)

I recently returned from Germany where I used my 350D charger plugged into a converter. You can buy universal converters* at the airport, or at any retail store that carries travel items.


*Universal converters take a North American plug in one side, and the other sides have the plugs for the UK, Europe, Australia etc.


----------



## StreetShark (Jun 9, 2008)

Does it convert the the voltage or just the plug?


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 9, 2008)

Just the plug.  Your question was about the Canon 350D charger, and I answered about that. If you have other appliances, like hairdryers, I think they need to be dual voltage (mine is, and then I just need the plug converter). I also used my laptop with just the plug converter.


----------



## uplander (Jun 9, 2008)

All you need is a converter for the plug. If you look on the back of the charger it will say Input 
100 -240 volts AC
output
8.4 volts DC
This means it will work with any voltage from 100 to 240. All you need is the adapter to convert from the US style plug to European style.

I used mine in argentina last January and their voltage is the same as Europe's.

Trust me on this one:thumbup:


----------



## StreetShark (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok thanks guys! Thats a big relief becuase I didn't really want to buy a voltage converter.


----------

